# Your biggest vaping highlights & biggest disappointments of 2016 -- hardware and / or e-juice



## Waine (24/12/16)

I thought this may be an interesting topic. (Maybe not)

Tell us your single (or more) biggest highlight and single biggest disapointment in terms of vaping hardware and e-liquid that you personally acquired in 2016. This applies to VW Mods, mechanical mods, "semi-mechanical" mods, RDA's, RDTA's, RTA's or factory coiled tanks. Or it can be a particular coil, battery, or any other hardware, like a battery charger. Also, state why this was so for you personally. You don't have to discuss each category, just what springs to mind. Obviously we don't want to be nasty or to be horrible to any vendor, or knock vaping companies, but with dignity and objectivity in mind, I would like to see where this thread goes.

I will kick off with mine:

*Highlights:*

*RTA:* The Fuji GTA 25mm RTA by Digiflavor. This single coil tank I found performed amazing in all avenues. It is my "If I were on an island..." tank. I have three and I enjoy everything about these every day I vape.

*RDA:* The Pharaoh. Loved the size, the tank, build, the concept, the capacity and the juice well. For a single coiled RDA it performs like a duel. The ease of build is fantastic and it delivers a punchy vape. I know not many will agree with me, LOL.

*Mods: *There were so many fantastic releases. Nothing stands out significantly except for the Noisy Cricket 25 -2. For the price and what you get, it is a reliable well designed semi mech mod. I also highly rate the Snow wolf mini, 75W: a great single battery workhorse.

*E-Juice:*

Before I jumped over to full-time DIY, my favourite juice was Mr Fogg's Famous Sauce -- "The Milky Way". Actually, jumping ship to DIY was in itself a massive highlight.

*Disappointments:*

*RTA:* The Aromamizer Supreme 25mm. This thing was heavily hyped, had the looks, the great write ups and all the bells and whistles to be a superb RTA. But it leaked on me profusely, even at times when I thought the build was right. Sometimes it didn't leak, then other times with exactly the same build and wick, it leaked. A really complicated / difficult RTA. It lies in my cupboard as a collectors item now. 

*RDA:*

The Fishbone RDA. Too much airflow, no airflow control, muted flavour, the copper centre pin turns on every build, and the wire holes are as tiny as pin pricks. Plus I smashed 2 of the glass covers which were very thin.

*Mods:*

The RX 2/3. Following in the awesome reputation of its predecessor, I thought this will be a winner. I had endless "No atomiser" readings with different tanks on, The TC did not work. The Wattage output on the screen would not always reach its maximum, or it would fluctuate. The battery door does not sit flush, I struggled to get my personalised logo on the firmware update, and, and, and. I still use it, but a super disappointment.

*E-Juice:*

LiQua Turkish tobacco. The smell still haunts me today as it lingers in some of my older attys or used Melo Coils.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Petrus (24/12/16)

Good Morning Peeps. 

My biggest highlight for 2016 was my Reo P67 and the Origin Little 16 Atty's. 

My biggest disappointment was to try the ceramic coil wars.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/12/16)

Wow... 2016 was a year of a ton of highlights because it was the year vaping really took off... some of the highlights I can think of offhand was the cCell coil and all the other ceramic coils that came after it... those were wins and losses... and I guess the stand out highlights from the ceramic wars was the 0.6Ω cCell, the EUC Coil and the latest ceramic coil from Ceravape!

Honorable mentions in highlights... HotCig R150, All Snow Wolf's, eFusion DNA200 and the Kodama's dual and single!
Biggest highlights on mods was the Athena Prime 75 and my latest mod... the stunning Hellfire Phantom!

On tanks 2016 was a plethora of disappointments... most tanks and atties were disappointments so I will only mention the highlights for me...

Obviously the Serpent Mini 25 was a massive highlight for me and restored my faith in tanks! Also the Merling Mini was a big highlight.

And it's no surprise that for me the Skyline was just off the charts!

Highlights on wicking... Cotton Bacon, The Cotton Candy Collection and Fibre Freaks Cotton Blend!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (24/12/16)

*DIY*. I tried and failed with this early in my vaping career. Prodded and helped by @Ernest, @rogue zombie and others I gave it another go during March of 2016. Wow, what a revelation. DIY added an awesome dimension to vaping for me. Being able to tweak a juice to one's personal taste is winner, winner. The anticipation of that first toot on a new juice. The satisfaction if it exceeds all your expectations. Being able to share those winners with our great DIY community. Sharing knowledge with newbies and veterans alike. Your first proud own creation. No disappointments on this front, but mastering Rhubarb and Cilantro remains a challenge to be tackled.
*MODS*. Adding the P67 to my Reo collection courtesy of @Rob Fisher. Getting a Pico for HRH. 
*TANKS*. Courtesy of @DaveH, @Faheem777, @Tisha and @SAVaper finding out about the little Guardian tank for HRH to use. Most trouble free tank in the world! Let downs here for me was the Joyetech Tron and Cubis tanks.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (24/12/16)

Great thread @Waine !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/12/16)

Sho.... DIY far too much to mention. Many, many great new DIY'ers have helped me to great recipes here. Special mention to @Andre though, who pointed to three of my favourite Tobaccos.

I managed to nail down a few original recipes, again, having learned from many here, Reddit, HIC and Wayne.

I acquired a Cyclops (thanks Andre) for my Reo, which is now a stunning tobacco set-up with a Parracoil (a coil many times promoted by @Silver). It is THE ONLY way to vape tobaccos for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RichJB (24/12/16)

Considering I only started vaping this year, I don't have a reference point to previous years. I will say this, though: I was using a Twisp and then a VaporFi cigalike with commercial juices in March still. An awful lot can happen in nine months...

I have no gear disappointments, only highlights. All four mods and all nine atties I bought performed admirably. DIY was the biggest win of the year for me.

I will add one thought/anecdote/memory. When I first started vaping, I wondered about the possibility of making juice. So I googled it. One result led me to a MyBroadband.co.za thread in which some oke was saying that if peeps wanted some flavour in their base, they could get menthol crystals from a pharmacy. I thought OK, at least that's a start. So I went to the next result on the google list and thought to myself "ECIGSSA, huh? OK, let's have a look and see what this site is all about..."

Reactions: Like 6 | Can relate 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/12/16)

for me the highlight was starting to vape after 14 years of stinkies and getting into diy thanks to @Rude Rudi @Andre @rogue zombie @Richio and special mention to @Viper_SA for the fantastic tobacco recipes

hardware wise really loving my petri, kennedy mechs and now the dna and minikin which is amazing. the leprechaun with the ol16 is my favourite as well.

dripper wise petris and goon right up there with recoil not far behind

tanks wise serpent 25 and dotmod winners for me with the siren for mtl

no real flops for me thankfully

highlight for me is being nic free as of today

people wise meeting @Rob Fisher @Silver has been amazing and i have been off stinkies thanks to u guys keeping interest level up

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (24/12/16)

Highlights were Miss Daisy and the Kayfun V5.
Flop was the IPV6X.

Half highlight was the Alien, great form and function, shame about the paint. 
Perhaps they should have used the folk who did the _"Alien 220W"_ logo on the back to have done the paint work, cos the logo still looks good. 

Nods: flavour on the Rose V3 gets a nod, as well as the Merlin mini, a good all rounder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/12/16)

Highlights: 

Drippers : Goon 24mm, Twisted Messes Squared. Everything else still sucks after getting them.

Tanks: Griffin 22mm raised the bar. And then after all the ridiculous tanks that followed, the surprising and sane Goblin Mini V3. A return to sanity. 

Mods: The VGOD Pro 150 has been the best value for me. Using mine all day every day. 

Total Fails:
Drippers: None. All been fun at the very least.

Tanks: MEH. Where to begin. Worst was when my Mage stripped the thread on the barrel after just 2 weeks. Second would be how much worse the flavor was on the Petri RTA I treated myself to for my birthday. Damn you DotMod.

Mods: Vaporflask 150 and Cuboid. Chips ran hot, did not like resistance below 0.3 ohm, wonky 510 connection, bad paint, bad feel...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (25/12/16)

Biggest Highlight - Officially stopped smoking after 44 Years of smoking - 4.4 Decades of smoking bombed.

Most Awesome Highlight - Specific Blood Tests carried out and confirmed Nicotine/Cotinine Free - have not touched a cigarette - or had any Nic Content eLiquid since the day I stopped. 

RTA - Wotofo Serpent Mini 22mm - absolutely brilliant for my specific requirements - the other tanks all play the roll they were purchased for - Kangertech Subtank and Toptank Mini's - Kangertech Toptank Nano - Vaporesso Gemini - Wotofo Serpent 22mm RTA - Wotofo Serpent Sub Ohm Tank - and a Wotofo Serpent Mini 25mm.

RDA - Wotofo Sapor V2 22mm - still experimenting with a RDA. 

Mods - Dynamic Equipment - just started vaping 5 months ago and could never have imagined such reliable performance - Eleaf iStick 40W - 2 x Vaporesso Target Mini 40W - eVic VTwo 75w - and for Christmas - just now - Minikin V2 and an Ohmsmium 80W 

DIY - Total Gratification for the effort to stop smoking because my Tastebuds have come back to life and the ability to taste again has brightened up my pallet and the eLiquids taste better and better every day - @Soutie 's Lychee - @KZOR 's Cream Soda/Lime Milkshake and to say Thank You to @Richio and @drew for the Quality of goods supplied to set my DIY up. 

Disappointments - Zero - I had the privilege of being patient - researched the market - found the ECIGSSA Forum and selected exactly what I wanted and heh presto


So - Thank You

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## kev mac (25/12/16)

Waine said:


> I thought this may be an interesting topic. (Maybe not)
> 
> Tell us your single (or more) biggest highlight and single biggest disapointment in terms of vaping hardware and e-liquid that you personally acquired in 2016. This applies to VW Mods, mechanical mods, "semi-mechanical" mods, RDA's, RDTA's, RTA's or factory coiled tanks. Or it can be a particular coil, battery, or any other hardware, like a battery charger. Also, state why this was so for you personally. You don't have to discuss each category, just what springs to mind. Obviously we don't want to be nasty or to be horrible to any vendor, or knock vaping companies, but with dignity and objectivity in mind, I would like to see where this thread goes.
> 
> ...


My highlights:, the Petri 24mm RTA, Hohm Slice mod,Alien coils. 80V Souly Canolli, Iaggadga Canolli be one,Doughboy use your coconut Eliquids.The DIY or Die channel My lowlights: Vt200 DNA by H cigar,Disruptor mod,Holy Canolli eliquid (an insult to canolli's everywhere)


----------



## KZOR (25/12/16)

*Highlights: 99%*

*RTA:* None
*RDA:* Goon 24mm , Aria Sleeper and Dotmod Petri
*RDTA :* Coilart Azeroth
*Mods: *Therion and HotcigR150
*E-Juice: *DIY Yoda Soda and TropiX
*Other : *

Getting to know guys like @hands, @Rob Fisher , @Silver , @Chukin'Vape , @ddk1979 , @Tockit and many more.
Quit smoking
Got a new hobby i really enjoy
Starting a youtube channel
Won a competition
Giving the prize to my father-in-law
Converted few people including father-in-law 
My first post that received a positive rating
My first bottle of ejuice that i sold
Spending another Christmas with my loved ones at the beach house
*Disappointments: 1%

RTA:* Griffin and the Genesis
*RDA:* none
*RDTA :* none
*Mods:* Wraith squonker
*E-Juice:* anything with Inawera Rasberry in
*Other : *

Realising that some members can be real dickheads
Missing the Cape Town meet
Inactive members winning comps
Few DIY recipes that looked great on paper but turned out as an possible pesticide

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## KZOR (25/12/16)

*Highlights: 99%*

*RTA:* None
*RDA:* Goon 24mm , Aria Sleeper and Dotmod Petri
*RDTA :* Coilart Azeroth
*Mods: *Therion and HotcigR150
*E-Juice: *DIY Yoda Soda and TropiX
*Other : *

Getting to know guys like @hands, @Rob Fisher , @Silver , @Chukin'Vape , @ddk1979 , @Tockit and many more.
Quit smoking
Got a new hobby i really enjoy
Starting a youtube channel
Won a competition
Giving the prize to my father-in-law
Converted few people including father-in-law 
My first post that received a positive rating
My first bottle of ejuice that i sold
Spending another Christmas with my loved ones at the beach house
*Disappointments: 1%

RTA:* Griffin and the Genesis
*RDA:* none
*RDTA :* none
*Mods:* Wraith squonker
*E-Juice:* anything with Inawera Rasberry in
*Other : *

Realising that some members can be real dickheads
Missing the Cape Town meet
Inactive members winning comps
Few DIY recipes that looked great on paper but turned out as an possible pesticide

View attachment 79691

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (25/12/16)

Everything that happened this year with the up's and down's 
one thing that stood out for me personally, was the 
*"Local Juices" *Market
They have moved ahead in leaps and bounds and I can safely say
2017 will be totally "Local" from me 

 Thanks Guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/12/16)

@KZOR - thanks for the hospitality, and all the insight and recipes on the forum. Haters gonna hate!!! But everyone knows - that spends time on here how valuable your contribution is..!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (25/12/16)

@KZOR - Respect - You hit the nail on the head - Spot On

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## oldtimerZA (25/12/16)

*Positives:*
RTA: Serpent Mini 25mm. Oh man, you want a decent priced ,easy to use, great flavour , non-leaking tank ? Get yourself a Serpent Mini 25 .

RDA: none, still using the old Velocity V1. Hasn't let me down yet.

Mods: VGOD 150w PRO .Man oh man, money well spent. The mod is solid, comfortable and very well designed. It has every feature I could want barring SS TC. What it does do though it does brilliantly . 2A on board full balanced charging: check. Wattage adjustment curve: check. Nickel TC(Tested and works!): check. Titanium TC: check. Easy to use settings: check.Etched on american flag(x2!): check.
Only negative I can think of off hand is the battery contacts are a little tight. But with variations in battery sizes I could hardly blame the mod for that. At least it means no battery rattle(or any rattle for that matter). Couldn't be happier with this mod.

*Negatives:*
Mods: Fuchai 213 . Never again will I buy a dual mod with a flappy hinge door. This is the second mod with one that's given out in just a few weeks of use.(Cuboid was the first). TC didn't work, not firmware upgrade-able. Just bleh overall. Only pluses it had for me was the preheat ability(which wasn't great, but it worked) and the 2A onboard charging.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (26/12/16)

Highlights... Considering that beginning of this year I was mouth to lunging on a Sub Box Mini passed forward by friends and ending it with an unjustifiable collection of mods, tanks, RDA's and RDTA's, several liters of DIY juice supplies and enough wire and wick to put up a decorative electrified fence around Nkandla, this whole year has been one huge highlight. If I had to pick just one highlight it would be what vaping has done for my health. Not a single hint of any sort of lung infection which I previously had at least twice a year.

Regrets, I've had a few, but then again, few enough to mention...
limitless XL RTA. Great in all respects except the bottom airflow causing condensation directly on the 510 connection of the mod. And oh yes, it leaks. Would have been aptly named the Cloudburst.
Being sold fake LG batteries at R200 a shot. Only made that mistake three times...
... really struggling to find anything else. Maybe the SM25 not living up to all the hype, but I have not given up on that one yet. Could be user error.

So all in all a remarkable year and a remarkable journey shared with remarkable people, few of which I actually met in person but all of which are always at hand to give advice or just share experiences.

Yip 2016 was one for the record books! Lets see what 2017 has in store for us.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------

